
Colorblind Users Push Technology Designers to Use Signals Beyond Color - isthispermanent
https://www.wsj.com/articles/colorblind-users-push-technology-designers-to-use-signals-beyond-color-11591351201
======
mgav
I wonder if colorblind users would be better served by browser-based
adjustments, so every page they encounter on the web is colorblind-user-
friendly.

